# Einen Höhren Sollwert wenn ein zusätzlicher Eingang  kommt ??? Wie wird es gelöst.



## MIchael745 (16 Mai 2022)

Wie löst man das wenn man wenn eine betimmter Eingang kommt ( Eine Notöffnung ) das der Sollwert nochmal angehoben wird . 

Hab mir das mal so gedacht war mir klar das es nicht ging ..... Aber was ich Meine müsste verständlich sein .....

Da komme ich gerade nicht weiter .
Meine Zweite Frage , kann man eigentlich Bausteine erweitern ???? Mit der Programmiersprache ????



Gruß Michael


----------



## PN/DP (16 Mai 2022)

Willst Du zwischen 2 unabhängigen Werten umschalten? Oder einen Offset bedingt dazuaddieren?
Gibt es in Deiner Programmiersoftware einen SEL-Baustein? Oder MUX?
Mit welcher Programmiersoftware arbeitest Du?

Harald


----------



## MIchael745 (16 Mai 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Willst Du zwischen 2 unabhängigen Werten umschalten? Oder einen Offset bedingt dazuaddieren?
> Gibt es in Deiner Programmiersoftware einen SEL-Baustein? Oder MUX?
> Mit welcher Programmiersoftware arbeitest Du?
> 
> Harald


Ich arbeite mit der Aktuellsten Software .
Ich möchte nur wenn der Wasserstand (SW_Notöffnung)  unterschritten wird  das er nochmal z.B. 10Liter (Ca.3000) dazuaddiert und der Schieber noch weiter aufmacht. Ich habe 3 Sollwerte (Max,Min,Not) und ein Istwert.

Gruß Michael


----------



## PN/DP (16 Mai 2022)

MIchael745 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite mit der Aktuellsten Software .


Aha. Und ich esse gerade eine rote Frucht. Gestern erst geerntet. 

Nochmal meine Frage *anders* formuliert: Wie heißt Deine Programmiersoftware? Wie heißt die SPS-Programmiersprache?

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (16 Mai 2022)

Anstatt dem ADD in Deinem Programm müsste eine Umschaltung zwischen 2 Werten sein (z.B. mit SEL, MUX, ...): 1. Wert Dein normaler Sollwert / 2. Wert der um 10 Liter erhöhte Sollwert. Oder andere Variante: ein ADD von 10 Litern darf nur bedingt ausgeführt werden.


----------



## MIchael745 (16 Mai 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Aha. Und ich esse gerade eine rote Frucht. Gestern erst geerntet.
> 
> Nochmal meine Frage *anders* formuliert: Wie heißt Deine Programmiersoftware? Wie heißt die SPS-Programmiersprache?
> 
> Harald


Codesys


----------



## MFreiberger (16 Mai 2022)

MIchael745 schrieb:


> Codesys


🍿


----------



## Heinileini (16 Mai 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Aha. Und ich esse gerade eine rote Frucht. Gestern erst geerntet.


CodeSüß?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> CodeSüß?


Oder


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

MIchael745 schrieb:


> Codesys


Ehe das hier ausartet. Was meine Mitschreiber wissen möchten ist, welche SPS Du einsetzt und welche Version von Codesys? Es gibt verschiedene Hersteller die Ihre Entwicklungsumgebung nicht anders benennen und diese somit auch Codesys heißt, aber die neueste Version von denen entspricht nicht unbedingt der neuesten Version vom ursprünglichen Hersteller der früher 3S und heute Codesys heißt, außerdem gibt es Codesys V2.3 und V3 und bei beiden gibt es eine neueste Version.
Du könntest übrigens den Baustein SEL nehmen, bei der einen Bedingung wird der "normale" sollwert genommen, bei der anderen der Erhöte.
Das AND was Du da verwendest ist übrigens nicht zum Addieren, sondern zum logischen Vergleich (z.B. ob zwei Variablen TRUE sind)


----------



## Heinileini (16 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oder
> Anhang anzeigen 61089


Und ich hätte eher auf eine StrohBeere getippt, obwohl die ja eigentlich eine Nuss sein soll ... 
So kann man sich täuschen, Michael.

Codesys 2.3 oder Codesys 3 oder ZwillingsKatze oder ... ?


----------



## MIchael745 (16 Mai 2022)

Vivavis Ehem IDS


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Mai 2022)

MIchael745 schrieb:


> Vivavis Ehem IDS


??


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

MIchael745 schrieb:


> Vivavis Ehem IDS


Schon mal etwas, damit kennen wir den Hersteller (Vivavis) und wissen, wie er früher hieß (Ehem = ehemals, IDS), aber damit wissen wir nicht eine Sache mehr, die wir alle hier gefragt haben.
Bitte sei nicht böse, aber so langsam sinkt der Lustfaktor zu helfen.
Nochmals, welche Steuerung von Vivavis hast Du, welches Codesys (V2, V3, V3.5) nutzt Du, und in welcher Version genau.
Hat mein Tipp mit dem SEL vielleicht schon geholfen. Was ich da noch vergessen hatte war, dass Du zur Erhöhung noch ein ADD zur Addition nutzen müsstest.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Mai 2022)

Ganze Sätze wären vielleicht hilfreich.


----------



## MIchael745 (16 Mai 2022)

Also Gut ich habe von Vivavis die AcosCU7xx (750) Ich habe die Version von Codesys SP15 Patch 3.
So ich möchte bei einem Sollwert bei einem betsimmten Eingang (BOOL) wenn er 1 ist einen anderen Sollwert hinzufügen Addieren , oder auf einen Anderen Sollwert umschalten. Worauf ich jetzt schon SEL und MUX probiert habe in der Simulation aber es schaltet nicht um


Gruß Michael


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

MIchael745 schrieb:


> Also Gut ich habe von Vivavis die AcosCU7xx (750) Ich habe die Version von Codesys SP15 Patch 3.
> So ich möchte bei einem Sollwert bei einem betsimmten Eingang (BOOL) wenn er 1 ist einen anderen Sollwert hinzufügen Addieren , oder auf einen Anderen Sollwert umschalten.
> 
> 
> Gruß Michael


Siehe meinen Vorschlag mit SEL und ADD.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Mai 2022)

MIchael745 schrieb:


> Also Gut ich habe von Vivavis die AcosCU7xx (750) Ich habe die Version von Codesys SP15 Patch 3.


Meine Herren


oliver.tonn schrieb:


> welches Codesys (V2, V3, V3.5)


aber egal, Oliver hat ja schon einen vernünftigen Vorlschlag gemacht.


----------



## MIchael745 (16 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Meine Herren
> 
> aber egal, Oliver hat ja schon einen vernünftigen Vorlschlag gemacht.


Ach Sorry  3.5 hab ich vergessen hinzuzufügen


----------



## MIchael745 (16 Mai 2022)

HAbe den SEL mal versucht , habe aber nur die Eeingänge G / IN0 / IN1 auf Youtube habe ich noch einen EN . Wennich ich ihn so Programmiere geht das nichts. Fehlt mir noch eine Bibliothek.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

Was ist denn Eingang_1 für eine Variable? Mit der hat Dein Programm ja offensichtlich ein Problem, was man an der Linie erkennt.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

SEL nimmt von zwei möglichen Werten einen. Wenn die Variable bei G TRUE ist den an IN1, ansonsten den an IN0.


----------



## MIchael745 (16 Mai 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> SEL nimmt von zwei möglichen Werten einen. Wenn die Variable bei G TRUE ist den an IN1, ansonsten den an IN0.





oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Was ist denn Eingang_1 für eine Variable? Mit der hat Dein Programm ja offensichtlich ein Problem, was man an der Linie erkenn


Da steht INT hatte auch schon Bool.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

Ich glaube Du solltest Dir im Hilfetext mal die Erklärung von SEL und ADD durchlesen, damit klar wird, was diese machen.
Die Funktion von SEL habe ich schon erklärt und an G macht ein INT keinen Sinn, höchstens, wenn es in eine boolsche Bedingung, z.B. Eingang1 > 1000, integriert ist.


----------



## wollvieh (16 Mai 2022)

Auf den SEL Baustein gehen, dann kannst Du mit der rechten Maustaste EN, In/out  hinzufügen...


----------



## Heinileini (16 Mai 2022)

wollvieh schrieb:


> Auf den SEL Baustein gehen, dann kannst Du mit der rechten Maustaste EN, In/out  hinzufügen...


Ja, aber wozu eigentlich? Schaltet der EN denn zwischen IN0 und IN1 um (das hätte ich dem EN zumindest nicht zugetraut)?


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

wollvieh schrieb:


> Auf den SEL Baustein gehen, dann kannst Du mit der rechten Maustaste EN, In/out  hinzufügen...


Die Frage ist, ob den TE ein EN weiterbringt, dann wird der SEL nicht ausgeführt, aber hat der Ausgang dann 0?
Dann könnte er natürlich zwischen zwei Werten und nichts unterscheiden, anstatt zwei SEL hintereinanderschalten zu müssen um das selbe zu erreichen.


----------



## MIchael745 (16 Mai 2022)

HAb ich gerade noch gemacht funkt aber nicht .

Fällt mir noch ein ich bin im Simulationsmodus.

Im Hilfetext kann man auch nicht gerade viel draus lesen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

Dann schreib doch mal Deine vorbereiteten Werte in die Steuerung. Vorbereitet heißt ja noch nicht gesetzt, halt vorbereitet.


----------



## MIchael745 (16 Mai 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Dann schreib doch mal Deine vorbereiteten Werte in die Steuerung. Vorbereitet heißt ja noch nicht gesetzt, halt vorbereitet.


Hab ich drin geht auch nicht


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

Also stehen die Werte jetzt nicht mehr bei vorbereitet, sondern bei Wert? Dann müsste am Ausgang von SEL eigentlich 200 stehen.


----------



## MIchael745 (16 Mai 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Also stehen die Werte jetzt nicht mehr bei vorbereitet, sondern bei Wert? Dann müsste am Ausgang von SEL eigentlich 200 stehen.


Ahhhhhhh Ok  / die sschreiben sich gar nicht in den Wert

BEi G hab i8ch BOOL 
IN0/IN1 habe ich INT


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

Dann hast Du auch die Werte noch nicht geschrieben, sondern nur vorbereitet. Damit sie geschrieben werden musst Du das noch im Menü oder, falls vorhanden, über ein Icon auswählen.


----------



## MIchael745 (16 Mai 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Dann hast Du auch die Werte noch nicht geschrieben, sondern nur vorbereitet. Damit sie geschrieben werden musst Du das noch im Menü oder, falls vorhanden, über ein Icon auswählen.


Ahhhh wie Geil jetzt hab ich gecheckt als Anfänger .
Alle Werte in den Device.Applikation schreiben und es geht .

Herzlichen Dank für die tolle Unterstützung  bald geh ich auf Schulung dann lern ich mehr .


Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## MIchael745 (17 Mai 2022)

Kann das sein das  Funktionsbausteine bei manchen Herstellern Bibliotheken nicht gehen ????


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Mai 2022)

Häääääh!? Bitte entschuldige, aber ich verstehe nicht ganz was Du meinst. Auch wenn viele Hersteller Codesys einsetzen kommt es vor, dass FBs, Funktionen und anderes bei den verschiedenen Herstellern leicht anders heißt.


----------

